# A Bioluminous birthday



## cherine

My dear Chaska, our Bioluminous moderatora ,

I wish you a very happy birthday
May your life be always filled with light and happiness 

Muchos besos


----------



## emma42

Dear Jennie
You are our northern light.

Happy Birthday from England, darling.
Emma​


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Feliz Cumple, Querida Chaska!

May I have this dance with the birthday girl?
*​


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao cara,

Congrats!  I'm going to go borrow that whisky back from Paul and offer you a birthday drink or two or three -- until you feel truly bioluminous .  

May your day be as beautiful as your avatars!

E


----------



## elroy

*HAVE A DAZZLING BIRTHDAY!*  

_Live it up!_
http://bigpicture.typepad.com/writing/snowflake_repro.jpg ​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Buon compleanno!

Elisabetta


----------



## Kelly B

I love it - Cherine's ahead by enough time zones that I'm EARLY, for once! 

Have a spectacular day.


----------



## Flaminius

Jennie, happy birthday!

Wishing you a lepidopteral celebration.  Cliquez-ici.


----------



## Nunty

* Happy happy happy birthday!
*
​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Chaska!!*​ 
Víctor​


----------



## zebedee

To a great colleague and a warm and generous person:

May your day be full of love, laughter and this!

Many happy returns.


----------



## maxiogee

*C*heers!*H*ave*A**S*uper *K*nees-up*A*nd


*N*ever*A*bandon*W*ordRef's*L*aneways​


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Chaska !
Tu es de première classe, tu mérites donc ton propre monument.


----------



## Vanda

A luminous birthday for you Chaska. 


We appreciate you very much!​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you all so much for the surprise party!  I'm sitting here in my pyjamas (with my daughter's pet rat dozing in one of the pockets), sipping my coffee and thinking how incredibly lucky I am to start a birthday this way.

Cherine, it's people like you who already do a very good job at lighting up my life....and thank you for doing so.

Cuchu, you're a terrific dancer!  (Incidentally, I think the artist who illustrated Joplin's sheet music was drawing a marijuana leaf, not a maple leaf ......  )

Elaine, that is my all-time favourite whisky, and it's been about eight years since I felt justified in buying a bottle .... so thank you very much (or should I be thanking you, Paul, for being an involuntary giver?)

Elroy, those snowflakes are spectacular ... originally I tried to find bioluminous plankton for my avatar, and these come really close.

Emma and TrentiaNE, northern lights are one of my favourite things about living where we do - thank you.

Kelly, you give all curmudgeons everywhere a bad name by being so ... so .... downright un-curmudgeonly.  Thank you for your good wishes!

Flaminius, lepidopteral celebrations in January are the very best kind!  That one is exquisite.

To my favourite sister - thank you for your warm wishes and kindness.

Víctor - muchas gracias por las flores y tu amistad.

Zebedee, thank you for the kind and completely undeserved comments.  That cake looks too good to eat, but I'm sure I shall overcome that inhibition presently.

Maxiogee, I'll remember your admonition when I teach my students the Virginia Reel tomorrow!  Thank you for the good wishes!

ma chère Agnès, il ne me restent pas des mots!  C'est la première fois que je vois quelque chose comme ce monument!  Tu devais avoir pris des mois!  Merci!

Vanda, the fireworks are beautiful!  And you chose such a lovely location .... how did you know I was a pyromaniac?  Thank you!

You people are the very best!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Chaska, aunque no pueda ofrecerte un poema tan hermoso como el que me hiciste!!  *


----------



## Etcetera

*Dear Jennie, happy birthday to you!*


----------



## Eugin

Dearest Jennie!  HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! 

I am late for the presents, but I wanted to share my place of the world with you and show you how they are celebrating your birthday with you as well!!!! Don´t you think it would be great to spend your birthday in a place like this?  

All the happiness in the world for the humanity and kindness you show in each and everyone of your posts!!!

Jennie, you are one of a kind!!! 

HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!!  

Un fuerte abrazo,
Euge


----------



## geve

Bon anniversaire Chaska !

Pour changer de la lumière, et parce que le café, ça donne soif, voilà un peu d'eau.


----------



## heidita

Happy birthday from Spain, too. I hope I am not too late to participate in the big happening!

Have a small beer! And take care, do not end up like this little darling!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Inés, muchas gracias por tu mensaje!
Anna,  thank you for the good wishes.  It _was _a happy birthday!
Euge, thank you for the kind words.  Let's plan to meet in Sydney some New Year's Eve!
Geve, le flocon de neige est vraiment beau - c'est possible qu'on voit mon avatar prochain.  Merci!
Heidita, I snorted Elaine's whisky out my nose when I saw your cat - thank you for giving me a really good laugh!

*Thank you all!*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¿Será que tengo que comprarme un nuevo reloj? ¡Siempre llego tarde a todos lados!*
*Espero que la fiesta no haya terminado aún, que hay mucho que festejarle a los Bioluminos que cumplen años.*
*Felicidades, muchos años llenos de dicha y salud* 
¡¡¡Una luz para ti!!!


----------



## Mate

La pampa tiene el ombú,
El ombú tiene las hojas,
Y a Chaska Ñawi le damos 
Esta muy rica milhojas.

*¡Felicidades amiga Chaska!*​ 
Mateamargo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias, amigos Tigger y Mate!  Las luces del norte son lindos, y siempre me encanta mirarlos, y el poema me encantaba tambien.  

Pero de verdad soy *yo *que agradesco a *ustedes *- los foros siempren brillan un poco mas cuando los dos estan presentes.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------

